# Having issues with the site



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Is anyone else having any issues with DFC? I havent been on much lately because it takes forever for the pages to load. I am constantly hitting refresh  I have emptied my cache and deleted cookie but this site is the only one that I have problems with.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was having a lot of issues with it for awhile. It wasn't loading at all and finally Chrome would actually give up and I'd have to kill my entire browser. It seems to be better today but that's why I haven't been posting much lately. It's hard to post when you can't even get on!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I use FireFox and don't have any problems......


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Same here, I use firefox and don't have issues!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was having too many issues with firefox so I switched over to Chrome. It was leaving zombie websites open on my computer and I'd have to search them out and close them. My whole computer was slowing down and grinding away at invisible websites. I got sick of it. Plus I have adblock running on Chrome and it works great. 

The site seems to be working fine today so maybe whatever kinks it has are all worked out.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

chowder said:


> I was having too many issues with firefox so I switched over to Chrome. It was leaving zombie websites open on my computer and I'd have to search them out and close them. My whole computer was slowing down and grinding away at invisible websites. I got sick of it. Plus I have adblock running on Chrome and it works great.
> 
> The site seems to be working fine today so maybe whatever kinks it has are all worked out.


Could it be who you use for your virus software? I use Avira and it's been awesome!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not having any issues right now, it was a bit slow once or twice but it seems to have fixed itself. I use a service provided free from Century Link after I purchased one and got a virus off a city cite.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there is a programming bug somewhere that needs to be fixed.

it's not the browsers or the connections.

i've used chrome, firefox, opera and ie.....and even safari...and have had problems.

i have cable....

the issue is intermittent. it's probably somewhere in the ad server....


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am glad that its not just me. I also use Chrome but tried Firefox earlier today and still couldnt get on the site. It took me 15 minutes to start this thread, lol!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

these forums use vBulletin, which in and of itself is a good thing, but the programming for the rotating ads and the software to support the tracking of the consumer can sometimes mess up our good times. LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I use Chrome, no problems at all! Touching all the wood I can find right now.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Perhaps a bit of disk maintenance will help. Defragment the drive. Run a thorough scan, not quick scan, with your anti-virus. Run chkdsk /r to check for a failing drive. This works with XP.

I have done the above. Found a few viruses with Avast. Removed them with Malwarebytes. Got rid of the viruses/malware and still had problems. Running chkdsk showed many bad sectors. With the new drive DFC still hangs. I get notices that it is offline. Pages won't load. It will last 3 minutes or so. Only had the 12 minute problem with the bad drive.

Good luck.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

magicre said:


> there is a programming bug somewhere that needs to be fixed.
> 
> it's not the browsers or the connections.
> 
> ...


This is likely as I have no issues and I use ad block, which even blocks the loading of ads.


----------

